
How I review patches (Junio C. Hamano, 2017) - gsylvie
https://public-inbox.org/git/xmqq37fu5sc4.fsf@gitster.mtv.corp.google.com/T/
======
develop7
Oh, _that 's_ why (vanilla) Git can't have nice things like rename/copy
tracking, let alone "commit publishedness" flag[1]?

1: [https://github.com/peff/git/wiki/SoC-2012-Ideas#published-
an...](https://github.com/peff/git/wiki/SoC-2012-Ideas#published-and-secret-
commits)

